# Didn't know wether to laugh or cry?!



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not only is poor Bertie in recovery from his meningitis he came back from the groomers like this!
His matts were awful as I hadn't groomed him properly since he'd first got poorly as I didn't want to pull him about. He looks awful lol!
My 2 year old cries when she first saw him but now she strikes him and says nudey so quite funny.
Poor Bertie Bear


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She strokes him not strikes!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww look at all his lovely nudey patches! He must be loads more comfortable though. At least it grows back. He looks like all that tlc is doing him the world of good. His matts couldn't be helped at least you won't have to mess him about grooming for ages while he's still recovering  xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh - Bertie, you look half the dog you were!
You'll get used to it - and it does grow.
I've just had Kiki cut right back by choice - she is embracing her poodlie side - I just felt that what with grass seeds and swimming in the sea I was constantly after her with a comb and brush.
Have to admit that like you I'm struggling a little at looking at my smooth dog - where has my fluffy puppy gone?
Still, they will both be more comfortable and there will be less stress relating to grooming for the next few weeks.
It is really good to see Bertie here is hoping that he is soon back to his old self


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Aaaw! Little Bertie in his birthday suit don't worry Katie, 'poo hair seems to grow like weeds, he'll soon be back to his furry self. Your 2 year old sounds delightful.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is cute no matter what. It is good to hear he is doing well. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think he looks adorable It grows back so fast. I had Molly cut short about a month ago and her head is already getting out of control so going to take her again next weekend if they have any openings. Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I totally empathise, just posted a very similar post!!! He looks gorgeous though and I bet he feels so soft! Let's hope they both grow back quickly!! N x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Katie, I think his ticking looks stunning when short  he may look a bit bare now but hey no matts and a very happy and comfortable cockapoo. I would rather see a short coat cared for than a long coat with matts ... Bertie I adore your markings xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh Katie get that boy a coat, look at his face.....only joking me dear. Like JoJo says his ticking looks fab, you know I have a soft spot for Beautiful Bertie, I can sooo understand how grooming was not a priority, his coat will grow back in great manageable condition and all I can say is I'm just happy Bertie is still with you naked or not xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah Nudey Bertie, bless. It is always a shock after a close groom but it really will grow fast and I bet he feels really good.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Katie, the blessing is he is still here and yes he is almost naked but it will grow back soon enough. At least it will all grow back the same length and you can start your grooming regime again. He is still your beautiful Bertie, fur or no fur. xxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Bertie Bear - that face could just say it all. It will grow back quickly and after the very hot day we have had in the South East he may benefit from being a bit Nakey.

So glad he is doing well with his recovery.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love his beautiful black freckles!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So glad to hear he is doing well. I must admit he doesn't look to impressed, but he does look so cute. I laughed and cried when Arlo had his first short cut! Keep up with the great recovery Bertie x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

It is really interesting to see their markings when their coat is that short and his ticking is amazing. My son thinks he looks like a cow but feels like a sheep!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great description is that a coeep or a show x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad Bertie is on the road to recovery...

And yes he's still your very cute wee boy 

xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Kt77 said:


> She strokes him not strikes!


So glad you clarified that. I knew you couldn't mean she was hitting him lol.
I have to agree with your son, he looks like a cow. But he is gorgeous nonetheless.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------

